

Ask HN: looking for current openings to do a msc or phd with partial funding - willcodeforfood

Hi all,<p>I'm a comp. sci. engineer with a masters (both obtained in a small poor country in Latin America, my origin country by the way), 29 y'old, and I'm looking for opportunities to do another master in 2011, just for the experience of living and studying (and getting the degree, of course) in a different place in the first world.<p>The thing is, i need some kind of partial time job to support that. Do you know of graduate programs (in engineering, preferably) with some financial support? or where students are somewhat allowed/encouraged to do partial work to fund their studies?<p>My google-fu has been insufficient to find current openings to do masters (or phds) where the students had chance to work as lab assistants, or programmers to finance their studies. Thats the kind of thing I'm looking for... whatever field. I'll code for studying abroad!<p>Please post something, that would be appreciated.
======
zxcvlight
have you ever tried this?

[http://www.google.de/search?q=site:edu+open+position+as+rese...](http://www.google.de/search?q=site:edu+open+position+as+researcher)

good luck in your search!

